# 1938 C Model “Christmas Special”



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 18, 2018)

Does anyone have a ad for the “Christmas Special” ?
Thanks Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2018)

@cyclingday


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks Marty!


----------



## Tikibar (Dec 20, 2018)

A prewar carrier was only 60 cents. If anyone wants to sell me a prewar carrier for the 1937 price, feel free to PM me. Thanks


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 20, 2018)

Sharp bike. I would love to see this thing with blackwalls.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 20, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Sharp bike. I would love to see this thing with blackwalls.






Ask and you shall receive. Also has the correct white light.


----------

